# my new planted tank



## nixrsix

Let me know what you guys think, I'm new to this and this is my first planted tank. I still need to get a background still, any suggestions? I was thinking black or a mirror.

125 gallon
currently 12 rbp's, giving some away soon, prob cut down to 7-8ish
384w lighting


----------



## khmerboiRED

looks good! I like it...


----------



## ryanimpreza

looks great. I would paint the back black it gives the tank depth.


----------



## nixrsix

I cant wait til the plants grow and fill in the empty back spaces


----------



## wizardslovak

looks fantastic
good work man


----------



## ju5tin95

nice!! reminds me of my tank just bigger hah, I would suggest a black background because it will make all your plants POP out in color!! I have a blk one on mine and it looks crazy..

U ever thought of putting some java moss on your drift wood?


----------



## nixrsix

U ever thought of putting some java moss on your drift wood?
[/quote]

I actually had some java moss and forgot it in a bag and it pretty much died, ha, need to grab some more


----------



## Murphy18

Lookin good!


----------



## Ibanez247

Nice setup. Will look sweet in a month when its all grown in. I see you have some water sprites floating around. I like those plants. Start off slow then they grow real fast when they get a certain size. Atleast thats what it does in my tanks. Update us in a month I wanaa see!


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Very nice looking can't say I can give any advice or opinion that would make it look better. Beautiful looking tank my friend!


----------



## Plowboy

Lookin real good. I like my black back rounds because they make everything really stand out, but the mirror thing could be pretty sweet too


----------



## harsh69100

nice tank sir!


----------



## harsh69100

nice tank sir!


----------



## lo4life

Nice set up. The only thing I would be scared of is those rocks on the right side. Looks like they have some sharp edges on them. If the fish get to fighting or anything they could cause some unwanted damage to ur fish. Other then that VERY nice. Keep us updated on your tank.


----------



## His Majesty

thats a very nice setup. i like it

all these pics is making me want to set one up too


----------



## dschoter05

lo4life said:


> Nice set up. The only thing I would be scared of is those rocks on the right side. Looks like they have some sharp edges on them. If the fish get to fighting or anything they could cause some unwanted damage to ur fish. Other then that VERY nice. Keep us updated on your tank.


I agree about the rocks on the right side. I had some similar rocks in my tank but took them out because of that very same thing. They would chase each other or get into fights they would bruise themselves. Tank looks sweet, love the black substrate!!


----------



## lo4life

Hell i didnt even catch the bubble wand in the back. I would take that out personally. The plants will release oxygen as a bi product. With 3wpg you might want to add co2 also..


----------



## maknwar

lo4life said:


> Hell i didnt even catch the bubble wand in the back. I would take that out personally. The plants will release oxygen as a bi product. With 3wpg you might want to add co2 also..


Ditto. Looks real good though, just wait a month or two and you'll have a filled in tank that will look awesome.

Are those swords in from of the driftwood? If so you might want to put them behind the driftwood cause they are going to get big.


----------



## nixrsix

Im stoked on all the responses. Im going to take the sharp rocks out. The plants floating around on the surface are Frogbit. I have been thinking about taking the bubble wand out. I had that in there since I first had the tank w/out plants. That is also sword in front of the driftwood, it has grown alot since i got it, so I will prob move it to the back.

I also just added a Eheim 2217 to the tank, it can move some water!

Thanks for the compliments, im stoked everything is coming together. I also gave 3 RBP's away last weekend, so now only have 9, figured its better to thin them out as they get bigger


----------



## nixrsix

Also, how much would i benefit adding co2? I know nothing about it and how to set it up, etc. Will co2 help keep algae growth down or increase it? What co2 setup should i go with?


----------



## jacks

nixrsix said:


> Let me know what you guys think, I'm new to this and this is my first planted tank. I still need to get a background still, any suggestions? I was thinking black or a mirror.
> 
> 125 gallon
> currently 12 rbp's, giving some away soon, prob cut down to 7-8ish
> 384w lighting


looks sweet


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

nixrsix said:


> Also, how much would i benefit adding co2? I know nothing about it and how to set it up, etc. Will co2 help keep algae growth down or increase it? What co2 setup should i go with?


If you have any more than 200w of light over your tank,I would almost guarantee you need CO2.

CO2 would decrease algea because it would help balance out your tank for the benefit of your plants. Plants need light, nutrients, and CO2 to thrive. When one is off, it throws the whole tank off which makes it easier for algea to grow.

What you want is a balance of the 3. IMHO, you will need a CO2 cylander, and a regulator with a solenoid, bubble counter, and needle valve. There are CO2 regulators made specifically for aquariums that have all what I mentioned. Then you need a check valve to keep water from backing into your regulator, and a way to diffuse it in the water.
There are some guys who have really cool setups here that can tell you more about it. or you can read the pinned topics about it.
There are several ways to go about it.

Nice tank, but unfortunately, I believe you are overdue for that CO2 system with the lighting you are using. It would be $$ well spent if you want a higher light tank.


----------



## ryanimpreza

:nod:


----------



## lo4life

You add Co2 and that tank will explde with growth. You will be very supprised with the results and wonder y you never did it sooner.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS

--If it's not done soon, he just might have an algea farm, and no plants.


----------



## nixrsix

I've had a decent amount of algae here n there, nothing bad, I have a 12" pleco in the tank that eats it all though. Although I'm looking into a co2 setup, just trying to figure out what to buy, im having to learn everything about it first.


----------



## lo4life

Dont let it be intimidating at all.. You do that you will drive urself nuts.


----------



## cusccrstud21

I don't mean to threadjack but I was wondering what substrate that was you were using in your tank?


----------



## upgradepc

i agree with the above you should get a black background and it would look amazing


----------



## nixrsix

cusccrstud21 said:


> I don't mean to threadjack but I was wondering what substrate that was you were using in your tank?


I used tahiti moon sand and a clay substrate from my lfs, forget what brand, hope that helps


----------



## nixrsix

So, plants are growing in more and some things have been moved around. Please rate the tank. I kind of want to do the super clean landscapes like I see ryanimpreza on here always doing, among many others. Between the pics I posted when I started this thread, its only been 2 months!

But ya, gimme input! What should I do to improve? I want to add some cherry shrimp.
I still havent done my background, soon though!


----------



## His Majesty

its definetly improved. i like how the plants have grown and filled out. still early days but it is looking good.
you have done a good job
the p's are looking good too.
if i had the tank i would add a few more plants on the right hand side. its a bit sparse over there could do with filling out.
grow out the two wings of the tanks and let the middle bit with the overhang of wood left alone with minimal plantage so you get a good view of the piranha as they hang out there. it will also be cool as they swim between the plants from left to right as the weev in and out. nice jungle look with a clearing.
just my thoughts on it
also on the 3rd pic. what is that yellow thing? at first i thought it was a bit of food, but now i think its a pleco.

anyay keep up the good work


----------



## EZmoney

wow! it is filling in quite nicely and looking great!

a few more plants on the right side and the background will finish the tank!


----------



## nixrsix

Yes, its a pleco, he's bout 12" and the piranha's haven't messed with him. I'm gonna look up a couple more plants to add into the right side! thanks for the input so far!


----------



## nixrsix

Due to school, work, and the amount of time for upkeep on the tank, I'm thinking about selling this tank setup. How much do you think I should ask for and actually get?

125 gallon
tank stand
4x96w power compact light fixture(384 watts) (pricey coralife fixture)
Eheim 2217
Marineland 350 w/ dual biowheel
Black sand
Many plants
Heater
Driftwood
8 RBP's around 5"
12" Albino Pleco

think thats pretty much it...I'm not for sure going to sell it, just kicking tires, I have 3 tanks up and going right now.


----------



## ryanimpreza

good growth.


----------

